# Here you go, Sadie



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

compared to the big boy's, she got quit a bit of catching up to do. She is at 40 pounds now:doh:, don't look like she is.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That there black dog is growing like a weed.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, guess she is, when I got her she was only 26 pounds:doh:, that was 4 weeks ago.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh my gosh Heidi she is just adorable!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

threegoldengirls said:


> Oh my gosh Heidi she is just adorable!


Thank you, we love her to death, she is my sleeping buddy


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

She is sure a beauty, Heidi!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, she is a sweet heart. She helps a lot getting over Peanut, not that I will ever forget her, but she has such a cute personality to her. Makes you for forget for a few minutes.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Thanks, she is a sweet heart. She helps a lot getting over Peanut, not that I will ever forget her, but she has such a cute personality to her. Makes you for forget for a few minutes.


She should, seeing Peanut picked her out for you! :smooch:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Kirby'sMom said:


> She should, seeing Peanut picked her out for you! :smooch:


I think she did, sweet Peanut left me to early.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

She is adorable!!  Hooch is right...that there dog is growing like a weed!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is adorable and going to be a big girl if she keeps growing like that. BUt she fits in so well with your boys. I think Peanut is very happy for you to have another snuggle girl to help keep you happy.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> She is adorable and going to be a big girl if she keeps growing like that. BUt she fits in so well with your boys. I think Peanut is very happy for you to have another snuggle girl to help keep you happy.


Thanks Carol, I love her to death, how can you not. Peanut send me a snuggle bug.:smooch:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is just as cute as a bug!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at those feet! If she grows to match them she will catch up the big dogs fast, what a cutie.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She is as cute as can be!.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Good lord, are you getting her an english or western saddle? That there girlie is going to be a horse before she's done.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

She's beautiful! I love the 2nd picture, too sweet.


----------

